# Jordan Spieth - Is he a choker?



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

Its well known what happened at the Masters this year with Spieth but i'll take you back to the US Open of 2015 at Chambers Bay, Spieth is leading by 2 shots and double bogeys 17 with Johnson then going on to birdie 17. Spieth obviously went onto birdie an relatively easy par 5 for these guys with Johnson famously 3 stabbing to give Spieth the win, Spieth choked that day and got lucky because DJ is a serial choker and has plenty previous for it.

Open Championship 2015 at St Andrews, chasing the grand slam having bagged the seasons first 2 majors. He is in contention with 2 to play, 2 pars and he's in a play off with Johnson. Bogey 17 and requiring a birdie down the last which to be fair is an easy par 4 and a birdie chance for the top pro's and he birdied it twice in previous rounds, he made par. Another choke?

Then we have the Masters in 2014 when he dumped a ball ironically enough into the water on 12 to hand Bubba the advantage who went onto win, prior to that he was leading before bogeys on 8 and 9. His first big choke?

There is no doubt this guy can play, he is a top class putter and having bagged 2 majors at such a young age shows his class but I believe he should have had a second green jacket this year and believe he should have won the Open last year. I just have a niggling feeling that what we're seeing with him is his inability to really close it out when it's tight.

Discuss.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't believe he is a choker as such but I believe that his temperament when faced with a struggle is suspect. If everything isn't going his way and he is having to battle I think he makes basic mistakes and seems unable to compose himself quickly.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 12, 2016)

Not a choker, his stellar putting under pressure shows that, however his long game is so-so - that's the reason he hasn't won those other titles imo. If he ever loses his putting touch he's nowhere.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 12, 2016)

No, no and no. He has huge bottle. You can't hit great shots all the time and pressure will inevitably show at some point. He hit one awful shot but it followed a poor one which exacerbated a situation. How many drives down the middle did he hit, how many nerve wracking putts did he hole? The bloke has loads of bottle and I would happily back him next time round in a similar situation.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 12, 2016)

Nope. He makes the odd mental error and made a poor swing (a fault he battled all week; weak, push-fading the ball right) at the wrong time (the 12th) where there was little opportunity to recover. On another hole he could have gotten up and down. He's just human. He'll recover just fine and wouldn't be surprised to see him win something of significance later this year. 

I'm more concerned about Rors.


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, no no no! 

What struck me the other evening when he dunked another in at 12 was how young he looked. You forget how young he is but he only really arrived in the last season or two. Every time something like this happens him, a bit of the kid gets chipped away. It's tough, but he's more mentally tough than many of the top guys on tour, this only makes him more determined.

Don't worry about him being a choker, there are plenty who could carry that name but he isn't one of them.


----------



## jmf1488 (Apr 12, 2016)

So DJ choked at Chambers Bay, Speith choked at the Masters. Rory choked at the Masters. I think you can make a case for every golfer on tour "choking".


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, no and no. He has huge bottle. You can't hit great shots all the time and pressure will inevitably show at some point. He hit one awful shot but it followed a poor one which exacerbated a situation. How many drives down the middle did he hit, how many nerve wracking putts did he hole? The bloke has loads of bottle and I would happily back him next time round in a similar situation.
		
Click to expand...




Spear-Chucker said:



			Nope. He makes the odd mental error and made a poor swing (a fault he battled all week; weak, push-fading the ball right) at the wrong time (the 12th) where there was little opportunity to recover. On another hole he could have gotten up and down. He's just human. He'll recover just fine and wouldn't be surprised to see him win something of significance later this year. 

I'm more concerned about Rors.
		
Click to expand...

You are just thinking Sunday at the Masters past, I've highlighted a few majors he has done the same thing in, he has previous for a blow up at the majors and he had plenty chances at PGA tour events and couldnt close them out before he got over the line. 

The guy is young and obviously a massive talent and Ive no doubt he'll win more majors BUT I have a lingering thought we'll see him choke again.


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 12, 2016)

Jordan may have seen the footage of me from saturday
par 3 over water,  tee shot splosh, drop zone splosh, walked off with a 7,
happens to us all


----------



## freddielong (Apr 12, 2016)

He does seem to prefer being the chaser rather than the chased, I don't see him as a choker though.


----------



## butchercd (Apr 12, 2016)

7 on 12 then 2 birdies in the next 3 holes. That shows a lot about him being able to compose himself in difficult times.


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2016)

Not a choker, now. I would not say he choked on Sunday, he recovered relatively well with a birdie on 13 and another one on 15. Looks more to me as if he gets thrown out of his concentration more easily than he used to, though, and is then likely to make mistakes. He seemed fidgety to me while before I had always had him down as a player with nerves of steele under pressure.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 12, 2016)

Pressure gets to everyone at some point. I think he's won too much to be considered a serial choker, but he's obviously had situations where he's made mistakes under pressure.

The way I see it, he has too much reliance on his short game. His putting is brilliant and often saves him so he probably doesn't feel pressure when putting but I'm sure he feels it between tee and green and that seems to be where it's going wrong for him.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dj is a choker...


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 12, 2016)

Choking is bad shot and fail to recover
He bounces back often with a birdie a birdie a birdie 
Is he a choker?  Nope

I think he was not playing his best golf, but that was until the 12th still good enough to have him in the lead, a bad swing there and you are in the water, no practise from the drop zone on 12 and an unsure swing, equals 7.  

He got up and down from the bunker

No choking involved IMO.. choking would be getting onto 13th and taking 6 and having zero chance, with 3 holes to go he still might have won

You want a Choker, look at Lee Westwood, he has always struck me as a guy that will never get it done


----------



## Ethan (Apr 12, 2016)

He was struggling with that shove to the right all week and saving it with putting. Couldn't do that at the 12th. The third shot was a horror, though.


----------



## delc (Apr 12, 2016)

Ethan said:



			He was struggling with that shove to the right all week and saving it with putting. Couldn't do that at the 12th. The third shot was a horror, though.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he would have down better by taking 3 off the tee? I wouldn't have fancied that pitch shot off a tight downhill lie!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 12, 2016)

Ethan said:



			He was struggling with that shove to the right all week and saving it with putting. Couldn't do that at the 12th. The third shot was a horror, though.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he got away with a lot of bad shots the first 3 days managing to rescue pars. Even the front 9 Sunday did the same but just caught up with him on the back 9.

DJ probably fits the bill though....


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Dj is a choker...
		
Click to expand...

And some


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2016)

Also he misread a birdie putt on 16 that would have seen him get within 1 of Danny with 17 and 18 to come. Not easy holes, granted, but 18 was a birdie opportunity and had it gone to a playoff anything could have happened (I'd have fancied Willett to win on the grounds he was playing so well that day, but the pressure would've been immense and Jordan has more experience at that level so who knows).


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2016)

He's not a choker for me, 2 majors by age 22 for me indicates very much the opposite.

His closing is usually good, wire to wire in the 2015 Masters, and really should've been again this year.

He choked/bottled it/lost his head this year, but absolutely will not be remembered as a choker/bottlejob!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 12, 2016)

No. He had 1 bad hole. Jordan has proven loads of times that he's a closer.


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			No. He had 1 bad hole.
		
Click to expand...

This.:thup:

He'll probably win another 2 Majors this year and we will forget all about the episode on the 12th on Sunday


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2016)

WillC said:



			This.:thup:

He'll probably win another 2 Majors this year and we will forget all about the episode on the 12th on Sunday

Click to expand...

Until next year, when we will see it 20 times in the week ahead of the Masters.


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2016)

Curls said:



			Until next year, when we will see it 20 times in the week ahead of the Masters.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, you're not wrong. He's mentally strong and will be fine. Probably win it next year!


----------



## rksquire (Apr 12, 2016)

Curls said:



			Also he misread a birdie putt on 16 that would have seen him get within 1 of Danny with 17 and 18 to come. Not easy holes, granted, but 18 was a birdie opportunity and had it gone to a playoff anything could have happened (I'd have fancied Willett to win on the grounds he was playing so well that day, but the pressure would've been immense and Jordan has more experience at that level so who knows).
		
Click to expand...

I think if it had went to a play off Spieth would have won.  Willett walked of tbe course like a man who thought he had won the Masters and there was a possibility his celebrations could have been premature.  He was then 'cold' in terms of golfing activity for a while.  But we'll never know!

It's interesting regarding the OPs reference to other majors, I don't think he's a choker, but maybe he now feels the pressure of expectation.  I also see the point that he bounced back with 2 birdies in 3 holes, but little reference to the bogey at 17.  I don't think he's a choker, but just human after all.... if it gets in his head and similar blow ups happen this will be the point of reference but at the minute he's not yet a choker.


----------



## jp5 (Apr 12, 2016)

Not at all.

To be leading the Masters for 3.5 rounds given the form he's been in this season so far was quite remarkable. Inevitable it was going to catch up with him at some point.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 12, 2016)

Not for me in fact I would go the other way and say he's got bottle and plenty of it.

After dropping 3 shots in the final 2 holes the previous day once again he pulled out a 5 shot lead in the final round and 1 hole killed him.

If you look at a few others players there are many that blew it and some that maybe chocked.

Langer blew it.
Smylie blew it
Day     blew it

I believe Westwood did better than expected.
Rory blew it big time his head went down after the 2nd hole and never came up again and imo is very weak mentally when things get tough,however when things are going well he is tougher than most.

Did DJ choke its hard to say because I believe if he sunk more putts or even took his chances we would be looking at the champion because he played well enough to win.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2016)

Choking, for me, is losing the plot over a series of holes like Rory did a few years back.
Jordan had 1 bad hole and 1 bad hole doesn't make a choker. Poor shots happen, it's how you deal with them that defines you.
My worry about him is, as said earlier, if he loses his putting touch.. Without that he's remarkably ordinary


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 12, 2016)

I'd say you don't get to world #1 by being a choker. I'd even go on to say I fancy him to catch Tiger's record of Majors. He's young and has a solid game, nothing like as wayward as Tiger.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2016)

choker?  not in a million years!


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2016)

If Spieth based on what he has done so far is a choker then since Ive been watching golf the only non-choker Ive seen is Woods in his prime.

I think these days as soon as people make a single mistake when in front they get labelled a choker, whereas a lot of the time they are just human and hit a bad shot and made a mistake. The miss right was the bad shot he had been fighting all week!

There are certainly those with multiple episodes who I would label chokers, spieth got a long way to go to be included in that category for me


----------



## Curls (Apr 12, 2016)

rksquire said:



			I think if it had went to a play off Spieth would have won.  Willett walked of tbe course like a man who thought he had won the Masters and there was a possibility his celebrations could have been premature.  He was then 'cold' in terms of golfing activity for a while.  But we'll never know!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, I've seen players go to the range instead of the Cabin. Still, all worked out for him! 

OKay so based on the replies I can create a summary of the thread.

Spieth. Not a choker.

Dj. Choker.


----------



## fundy (Apr 12, 2016)

pretty sure if spieth had birdied 17 you wouldve seen Willett hustle out to the range to hit shots, dont think it being augusta helped as it appeared the officials were keeping him in the hut at one point too


----------



## UlyssesSky (Apr 12, 2016)

rksquire said:



			I think if it had went to a play off Spieth would have won.  Willett walked of tbe course like a man who thought he had won the Masters and there was a possibility his celebrations could have been premature.  He was then 'cold' in terms of golfing activity for a while.  But we'll never know!
		
Click to expand...

He didn't celebrate before Speith bogeyed 17, so hardly premature.



Imurg said:



			Choking, for me, is losing the plot over a series of holes like Rory did a few years back.
Jordan had 1 bad hole and 1 bad hole doesn't make a choker. Poor shots happen, it's how you deal with them that defines you.
My worry about him is, as said earlier, if he loses his putting touch.. Without that he's remarkably ordinary
		
Click to expand...

Choking, according to the official definition, means "to lose one's composure and fail to perform effectively in a critical situation". Your 'personal definition' covers only a part of it.

If the world's #2 golfer chunking an 80 yard pitch into a creek somewhere 20 yards short of the flag isn't choking, I don't know what someone would have to do for you to consider it choking.


The important thing is: just because he choked once doesn't mean he's a choker, i.e. someone who chokes regulary.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 12, 2016)

Speith has a dodgy swing for a top professional golfer. That chicken wing is crazy for someone with his record. Or it would be if it wasn't for the fact that he has a great touch around the greens and an unbelievably fantastic ability on them. His scrambling stats for last week we're frightening. 

Did he choke? Not really as he was an accident waiting to happen before he bogeyed 10. He got lucky like with his tee shot on the 4th and scrambled brilliantly. Speith choking for me would be him three putting from nowhere. The only shot he played that was out of character was the chunked wedge. But how he recovered from that:
- up and down from the bunker
- Birdie 13 and 15 

says to me he had a momentary lapse. Rory's meltdown was a choke. Speith was still in it until his approach on the 17th...


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 12, 2016)

Val said:



			You are just thinking Sunday at the Masters past, I've highlighted a few majors he has done the same thing in, he has previous for a blow up at the majors and he had plenty chances at PGA tour events and couldnt close them out before he got over the line. 

The guy is young and obviously a massive talent and Ive no doubt he'll win more majors BUT I have a lingering thought we'll see him choke again.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's difficult to separate out potential choking with the huge task of winning a major. Sure, there are only a limited number of people in the field who believe they can win but there's always a pool of 20 or so who are a threat. Small errors are magnified in this type of sporting cauldron and I feel that this was all it was. The fact that he bounced back with a couple of birdies showed character and differentiates him from Norman and sadly Rory who both choked severely. 

Choking renders someone almost totally incapable of performing at their expected level and Speith actually did a decent job of trying to recover the situation IMHO. Wouldn't want to say he's impervious to it happening again though, especially now!


----------



## WillC (Apr 12, 2016)

Curls said:



			Indeed, I've seen players go to the range instead of the Cabin. Still, all worked out for him! 

OKay so based on the replies I can create a summary of the thread.

Spieth. Not a choker.

Dj. Choker.
		
Click to expand...


Correct! 

RE: DJ, I hope he overcomes his label...perhaps the PGA this year unlikely to ever be a multi major winner, due to the putting for me, but would like to see him get one at least.

Day was also a 'nearly man' (not a choker) for a while before his major win, and look how he's progressed since.


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			No. He had 1 bad hole. Jordan has proven loads of times that he's a closer.
		
Click to expand...

And loads of times he's not


----------



## jamielaing (Apr 12, 2016)

Let's be fair to the lad.

He was not playing well throughout the whole of the masters. His game tee to green was poor by his standard. His short game saved him and the fact that it was a low scoring Masters kept him leading. He was hitting bad shots out right all 4 days, to the point that he flew in his coach to try to resolve it. 

Yes he hit it into the water on 12. It was a bad shot, the same as he hit all tournament but there was no bail out for him. The chunked shot wasn't good either but in fairness is understandable. 

He walked off the green, dusted himself off and hit a couple of birdies, again despite not playing well tee to green. 

Any other player who does not have that short game would be 10 shots back and it would have been written off as a week where he was not on form. The fact that he kept himself in the hunt says everything about his character for me and his ability to grind out results.

Day had a bad week. No one is calling him a choker as he was no where in the game after round one. He's just had a bad week. Give Speith the same courtesy. 

He'll learn from this. We learn next to nothing from winner, failure however teaches us all we need to know to improve.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

I've got to be honest.
If you had two cameras following Spieth and Willett around the course and concentrating on nothing else, one looked like a Major Winner, the other looked like a scratch golfer with a superb short game.
Spieth hit some shots that even I would have been ashamed of....maybe he hit them a bit further but they were horrors.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I've got to be honest.
If you had two cameras following Spieth and Willett around the course and concentrating on nothing else, one looked like a Major Winner, the other looked like a scratch golfer with a superb short game.
Spieth hit some shots that even I would have been ashamed of....maybe he hit them a bit further but they were horrors.
		
Click to expand...

Wild driving and a great short game. Isnt that the way Seve played? Did he choke at Augusta in 86?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Wild driving and a great short game. Isnt that the way Seve played? Did he choke at Augusta in 86?
		
Click to expand...

He did catch that 4 iron a bit heavy...


----------



## jp5 (Apr 12, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I've got to be honest.
If you had two cameras following Spieth and Willett around the course and concentrating on nothing else, one looked like a Major Winner, the other looked like a scratch golfer with a superb short game.
Spieth hit some shots that even I would have been ashamed of....maybe he hit them a bit further but they were horrors.
		
Click to expand...

Spieth is top 15 in strokes gained tee-to-green out of 200 odd players on the PGA tour this season.

Might not be the strongest part of his game but better than most pros and a huge difference from a scratch golfer!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2016)

Spieth certainly didn't choke. If anything the fightback after 12 showed huge bottle when it would have been easy to then start frittering shots away.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Apr 12, 2016)

You know you are discussing a great player when you compare him to his normal self and not everyone else


----------



## Three (Apr 12, 2016)

Val said:



			Its well known what happened at the Masters this year with Spieth but i'll take you back to the US Open of 2015 at Chambers Bay, Spieth is leading by 2 shots and double bogeys 17 with Johnson then going on to birdie 17. Spieth obviously went onto birdie an relatively easy par 5 for these guys with Johnson famously 3 stabbing to give Spieth the win, Spieth choked that day and got lucky because DJ is a serial choker and has plenty previous for it.

Open Championship 2015 at St Andrews, chasing the grand slam having bagged the seasons first 2 majors. He is in contention with 2 to play, 2 pars and he's in a play off with Johnson. Bogey 17 and requiring a birdie down the last which to be fair is an easy par 4 and a birdie chance for the top pro's and he birdied it twice in previous rounds, he made par. Another choke?

Then we have the Masters in 2014 when he dumped a ball ironically enough into the water on 12 to hand Bubba the advantage who went onto win, prior to that he was leading before bogeys on 8 and 9. His first big choke?

There is no doubt this guy can play, he is a top class putter and having bagged 2 majors at such a young age shows his class but I believe he should have had a second green jacket this year and believe he should have won the Open last year. I just have a niggling feeling that what we're seeing with him is his inability to really close it out when it's tight.

Discuss.
		
Click to expand...

So a 22 year old has won two Majors, put himself in prime position to win last week despite being mediocre tee to green, and you call him a choker? 
And you use his  US Open WIN as an example of choking.... 

What utter claptrap.  Discuss


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 12, 2016)

Three said:



			So a 22 year old has won two Majors, put himself in prime position to win last week despite being mediocre tee to green, and you call him a choker? 
And you use his  US Open WIN as an example of choking.... 

What utter claptrap.  Discuss 

Click to expand...

Good post in my opinion.
I dislike the word 'choker' and all it has come to mean.
So easy to tie a label on a sportsman from the sofa.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think speith is a excellent player at the end of the day he is far from on top of his game this year at the masters ie.....long game ,his drivin was awfull but still kept his lead untill the end it was his to lose. If anyone's got problems at the moment it's rory his overall game is so up and down at the moment ,he's putting  too much pressure on himself . Anyway what about the world no1 day no ones mentioned him the guys on the form of his life yes he's slow but I think his alround game is excellent just didn't get it going at the masters.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think he(Spieth) would be putting more balls in the water if he was put on the clock more(which he should be):angry:
Does anyone know how long his final round took?


----------



## Keeno (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't think he is a choker.  At the masters he was driving really badly, throwing in some wild shots.  This was putting him under more and more pressure as he knew he was going to make a mistake at some point.

I think he played poorly and still finished second.  

I think guys who start Majors poorly and play there way into top 10's when they have no realistic chances of winning fall more into the choker bracket. Play well when the pressure if off.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 13, 2016)

Short answer is no (in my opinion)

He bogied the 10th and 11th then felt the pressure on the 12th (what a hole to feel the pressure on!) to me that doesn't constitute a choker.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 12, 2017)

Looked for a general thread on Spieth but only found this.

is he a choker? No he's not.

Is he someone who inspires you and does he drip charisma and excitement? 

Again, no. Sure, he's a great golfer but I'm afraid I find him totally robotic, lacking flair and very very VERY boring.

A college system drone.


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2017)

You were looking for an existing thread in order to slag someone off? 

Why not just create a new one?


----------



## Region3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Bill Murray tries to entertain on the golf course and he gets battered as well. Seems there's no way to win.

Steve Davis got the same flak, and I find him one of the most interesting and likeable pundits on TV now.

They are there to perform at a sport and entertain with the quality of their play rather than their personality. It's nice when personality shows through on the course but it's not a requisite for being likeable imo.
It also doesn't help that he seems very vanilla when talking to the press, but he is better in an informal situation if you look for them.

I've known plenty of people that are pretty dull at work but never a dull moment on a night out.

Maybe he's a good laugh away from the course. This is a little tongue-in-cheek...

https://twitter.com/dpshow/status/830121135266095104

And here's a 40 minute interview that changed my opinion of his personality.

http://nolayingup.com/2016/11/29/nlu-podcast-episode-58-jordan-spieth/

If he is still 'unlikeable' you'll be turning the TVs off quite often because he isn't going away anytime soon.
Arguably the best putter on th planet is now driving the ball straighter and leading the PGA tour stats in GIR.


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

Second youngest player to win 9 times on tour. 

Doesn't really sound like an overrated, one season wonder.


----------



## snell (Feb 13, 2017)

Another big win for Spieth

I love watching him play, his touch on and around the greens is second to none when he's on form.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 13, 2017)

snell said:



			Another big win for Spieth

I love watching him play, his touch on and around the greens is second to none when he's on form.
		
Click to expand...

Great golfer for sure, but love watching him play? I'd rather wtch paint dry I think


----------



## snell (Feb 13, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Great golfer for sure, but love watching him play? I'd rather wtch paint dry I think
		
Click to expand...

Because of the slow play??


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

I don't understand this boring, robitic, paint dry comments, surely he's playing the game we all dream of? 

Maybe we could get him to dress as a Morris Dancer so he makes people smile as he walks the course.

What do you want?

Do any professional golfers show their true personality on the course?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I don't understand this boring, robitic, paint dry comments, surely he's playing the game we all dream of? 

Maybe we could get him to dress as a Morris Dancer so he makes people smile as he walks the course.

What do you want?

Do any professional golfers show their true personality on the course?
		
Click to expand...

When I first saw him play, before he got his tour card and was using invites you could see he would go on to do really well. He's not a golfer I would make an effort to follow live.


----------



## Capella (Feb 13, 2017)

He is a great golfer for sure and from the athletic perspective he is doing absolutely the right thing, so I would not expect him to change, but I agree that he is definitely lacking in entertainment value  The same is true for some of the other great players as well, though. Jason Day isn't exactly action figure material either (even though I really like him and hope he will win another major this year) and even Stenson normally has me nod off as soon as he is on the green.


----------



## fundy (Feb 13, 2017)

WRT the title of the thread, every time hes led a tournament on the back 9 on Sunday since Augusta hes won it, pretty impressive response as is his total record to date. Will rightfully be favourite when the masters gets here in a couple of months


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Capella said:



			He is a great golfer for sure and from the athletic perspective he is doing absolutely the right thing, so I would not expect him to change, but I agree that he is definitely lacking in entertainment value  The same is true for some of the other great players as well, though. Jason Day isn't exactly action figure material either (even though I really like him and hope he will win another major this year) and even Stenson normally has me nod off as soon as he is on the green.
		
Click to expand...

Without sounding awkward, can you explain what you mean by lacking in entertainment value and who would be an example of  good entertainment value on a golf course.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I don't understand this boring, robitic, paint dry comments, surely he's playing the game we all dream of? 

Maybe we could get him to dress as a Morris Dancer so he makes people smile as he walks the course.

What do you want?

Do any professional golfers show their true personality on the course?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I don't see the difference between his personality and say top players like DJ, Stenson, Rory, Rose, Day. 

People on here come on for advice to find a swing that works on every shot - if that means robotic then fair play to one of the best young players around. Maybe if he wore multi coloured trousers, posted more tweets or pictures of his garage full of expensive cars he be classed as having a 'personality' like other golfers that very rarely win anything?


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Without sounding awkward, can you explain what you mean by lacking in entertainment value and who would be an example of  good entertainment value on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Put the rod down.

The same is true of many other sther sports. I like snooker too, but dont like watching the current world champion 

Or shaun Murphy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Put the rod down.

The same is true of many other sther sports. I like snooker too, but dont like watching the current world champion 

Or shaun Murphy
		
Click to expand...

It's a genuine question, I get the voice or personality off the course, but nobody has explained what they want ON the course, all of them walk up and hit the ball, how can one be entertaining and one not?


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2017)

Another win for Spieth and 9 wins on tour, fantastic achievement.

Go back to the opening post though, what I said at the end is he appears to have an inability to close out when it's tight, yesterday it wasn't.

I believe he'll go on to win many more events easily, I'd like to see him close a tight one out down the stretch though as im still undecided if he's a choker or not when it's tight but I have a suspicion that he really doesnt like the pressure and lets it get to him.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry to bend the thread last night as I was sure there was one about JS's demeanour etc. but a search found nowt.

I can't quite put my finger on what it is irks me (and others) about watching him, but whatever it is...it just does.

He's undoubtedly a colossal talent but it's the "swashbuckling do or die" thing for me that's missing. Trevino, Jack, Arnie, Bubba, Phil, Tiger, Rory, Sergio and others have it in spades.

Snooker used to be my game and Alex Higgins & Jimmy White had the same wreckless but brilliant gene. Others like Reardon and Taylor had big personalities and drew the crowds. 

Steve Davis was a genius but (on the table) he was cold, methodical and calculating. Made him a mint and King of the table for a long time. But I hated watching him.

Turns out he's a really top bloke too - and best of all - a big Prog Rock fan &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2017)

He's undoubtedly one of the best golfers out there and when he's on the course he's in work mode. Why would he be anything other than a consummate professional closing the event out. I don't know about his demeanour or personality and to be honest he's no different to a whole array of other pros


----------



## hovis (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			It's a genuine question, I get the voice or personality off the course, but nobody has explained what they want ON the course, all of them walk up and hit the ball, how can one be entertaining and one not?
		
Click to expand...

you get an instinctive feeling about people and js just doesn't capture me.   i have a dislike to him and i dont know why. he just doesn't draw me in like sergio,  rory,  bubba and scott.   however golfers that i dont like such as  Westwood,  willet and poulter.   i know clearly why i dont like them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

hovis said:



			you get an instinctive feeling about people and js just doesn't capture me.   i have a dislike to him and i dont know why. he just doesn't draw me in like sergio,  rory,  bubba and scott.   however golfers that i dont like such as  Westwood,  willet and poulter.   i know clearly why i dont like them
		
Click to expand...

So it's more about him than his ability?, thanks for that, I get it,


----------



## hovis (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So it's more about him than his ability?, thanks for that, I get it,
		
Click to expand...

yeh,  nothing to do with his ability.   he plays good golf.   just dull as dishwater


----------



## snell (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm on the flips side I don't find him dull at all.

I love the little conversations between him and caddy, also find it funny when he shouts at his ball....but equally I can see why some would find it annoying.


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

snell said:



			I'm on the flips side I don't find him dull at all.

I love the little conversations between him and caddy, also find it funny when he shouts at his ball....but equally I can see why some would find it annoying.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

I enjoy watching him and think he'll be one of the greats of this generation.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Looked for a general thread on Spieth but only found this.

is he a choker? No he's not.

Is he someone who inspires you and does he drip charisma and excitement? 

Again, no. Sure, he's a great golfer but I'm afraid I find him totally robotic, lacking flair and very very VERY boring.

A college system drone.
		
Click to expand...

When are people gonna stop expecting top sportsmen to be charismatic and exciting? They are golfers and their one goal is to win golf tournaments. They aren't there to be liked or even particularly entertaining, they are there to win. They are also just people and not everyone can be great in front of the camera. Every now and then you get a Seve, but those guys are few and far between, for everyone else, they have to play within their abilities to try to win.

Spieth may not be Seve but what he does he does very well, and he wins.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2017)

richy said:



			This. 

I enjoy watching him and think he'll be one of the greats of this generation.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, I could watch him all day long. He's chicken wing tastic.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			When are people gonna stop expecting top sportsmen to be charismatic and exciting? They are golfers and their one goal is to win golf tournaments. They aren't there to be liked or even particularly entertaining, they are there to win. They are also just people and not everyone can be great in front of the camera. Every now and then you get a Seve, but those guys are few and far between, for everyone else, they have to play within their abilities to try to win.

Spieth may not be Seve but what he does he does very well, and he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Well said and may I add that I think Jordan spieth will be one of the all time greats on a par with Mickelson only with more majors, the guy is only 23 with 2 already to his name, just because some people find him boring who cares, I certainly don't think he will. He is the ultimate professional very well spoken and knows how to go about things on and off the course, very level head for such a young guy which is very rare and one of the reasons he will be an all time great. As for the name of the thread, 23 years old with 2 majors and 9 tour wins?  Yeah he's a real bottler


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

The comparison between Spieth and Stephen Hendry is a good one 

Both are brilliant at their respective sports - one of the best around during their time. Both  are clinical and single minded in their focus for winning. Both are very much marmite but expect all golf fans would recognise their talent 

For me Sports is all about watching highly skilled players entertain with both their ability and character- the problem is now in a lot of sports there is so much riding on it , so much money can be won and for some it's their careers , their home life so it's always going to be about crossing the line to get the pay cheque - they don't really care about entertaining people. 

I personally have started to stop watching the US golf - it's soooooooo slloooowww and mind numbingly boring - watching Spieth and Snedeker take minutes over each shot and analyse it to death just made me what to switch it off and I did - how many others will do that ? Will the way the players are start to affect viewing figures etc. Golf in the main on the telly especially in the US for me is dull as dishwater bar the odd comp or when they have someone like Lowry or Beef who also just wants to have fun out there. 

Golf needs more Beef than Spieth


As for choking - I agree with whoever it says that when it comes down to the final 6 holes and he is neck and neck with someone I wouldn't put money on him but he can close out a big lead


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			When are people gonna stop expecting top sportsmen to be charismatic and exciting? They are golfers and their one goal is to win golf tournaments. They aren't there to be liked or even particularly entertaining, they are there to win. They are also just people and not everyone can be great in front of the camera. Every now and then you get a Seve, but those guys are few and far between, for everyone else, they have to play within their abilities to try to win.

Spieth may not be Seve but what he does he does very well, and he wins.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, they are there to be entertaining. That way people pay to watch them, sponsors pay to be seen with them, tv companies pay so that we can all see them. We can't expect them all to be cheery like Phil but to say that they have no responsibility to entertain is not right. 

Relating to Speith I find him interesting to watch. Mr Day however, yawn.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

Spieth is the real deal, wouldn't put money on the guy who rolls putts in for Fun?  Your nuts, I think this year will be big for spieth he's number 1 in iron play on tour which couple with his ability on the greens if he maintains the iron play could lead to a very good season. I have to be honest and say I think spieth is a better all round player than mcilroy, not as pleasing on the eye, not as good a ball striker but he is a better all round golfer and much more level headed


----------



## VVega (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Actually, they are there to be entertaining. That way people pay to watch them, sponsors pay to be seen with them, tv companies pay so that we can all see them. We can't expect them all to be cheery like Phil but to say that they have no responsibility to entertain is not right. 

Relating to Speith I find him interesting to watch. Mr Day however, yawn.
		
Click to expand...

+1

As I said before, they are able to compete for the purses they do because enough people watch them do. Ignoring this means risking to loose it all.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Actually, they are there to be entertaining. That way people pay to watch them, sponsors pay to be seen with them, tv companies pay so that we can all see them. We can't expect them all to be cheery like Phil but to say that they have no responsibility to entertain is not right. 

Relating to Speith I find him interesting to watch. Mr Day however, yawn.
		
Click to expand...

A golfer's job is to play the best golf they can, when they do it well it is entertaining.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

Parsaregood said:



			Spieth is the real deal, wouldn't put money on the guy who rolls putts in for Fun?  Your nuts, I think this year will be big for spieth he's number 1 in iron play on tour which couple with his ability on the greens if he maintains the iron play could lead to a very good season. I have to be honest and say I think spieth is a better all round player than mcilroy, not as pleasing on the eye, not as good a ball striker but he is a better all round golfer and much more level headed
		
Click to expand...

It appears to me that his weakness is his driving - a good number of times he seems to suffer from the pushes and pulls and because of the way the US courses are set up driving it 40 yards wide doesn't matter because there is no rough - and that's where his recovery and putting bails him out and very well

If him and McIlroy are both at the top of the game in the last round going to the tenth tee then I would put my money on McIlroy - for me he is head and shoulders above everyone and dont think Spieth would be able to handle it and start chasing drives causing more errors


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Actually, they are there to be entertaining. That way people pay to watch them, sponsors pay to be seen with them, tv companies pay so that we can all see them. We can't expect them all to be cheery like Phil but to say that they have no responsibility to entertain is not right. 

Relating to Speith I find him interesting to watch. Mr Day however, yawn.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, that's not right, they are Golfers first and foremost, people go to watch the best in the world play golf, what is the correct amount of time to play a shot? If you start telling Spieth to play quicker it will impact on his game and who suffers? Everyone imo, we don't want the best in the world hacking courses up just so it speeds up.

You know what you get with certain players and to put Spieth down because he's not as fast as some or smiles as much as Beef is pathetic, I'd imagine Beef would happily swap places with Spieth in an instant, it's a sport not a game show.

As for the comments about Spieth not having the bottle over the last 6 holes with a small lead, get over yourselves &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;, he's boring when destroying fields and bottles it when close, 23 yrs old, 2 Majors, yer right.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2017)

VVega said:



			+1

As I said before, they are able to compete for the purses they do because enough people watch them do. Ignoring this means risking to loose it all.
		
Click to expand...

What other reason is there to go to a golf tournament than to see the best players play great golf? What else do you expect?


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What other reason is there to go to a golf tournament than to see the best players play great golf? What else do you expect?
		
Click to expand...

Jokes and juggling


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2017)

Different opinions. I want sport to entertain me. I'll take an occasional dull match / player if the skill is there but if they are permanently dull then no thanks. 

It's up to a player to decide where they want to pitch themselves. No doubt the sponsors are very aware of which players push the right buttons and will reward them accordingly.


----------



## VVega (Feb 13, 2017)

For anyone still thinking it's just about playing golf well, guess who said this:

"We are in the entertainment content business with golf as our platform"


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

VVega said:



			For anyone still thinking it's just about playing golf well, guess who said this:

"We are in the entertainment content business with golf as our platform"
		
Click to expand...

Playing quality golf is entertaining


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Different opinions. I want sport to entertain me. I'll take an occasional dull match / player if the skill is there but if they are permanently dull then no thanks. 

It's up to a player to decide where they want to pitch themselves. No doubt the sponsors are very aware of which players push the right buttons and will reward them accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

How is Spieths ability dull? 

I get his personality may be lacking to some or he just annoys some for some reason, but his golfing ability is beyond reproach.

Everytime I've seen him speak he comes across to me as a polite and respectful bloke.


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears to me that his weakness is his driving - a good number of times he seems to suffer from the pushes and pulls and because of the way the US courses are set up driving it 40 yards wide doesn't matter because there is no rough - and that's where his recovery and putting bails him out and very well

If him and McIlroy are both at the top of the game in the last round going to the tenth tee then I would put my money on McIlroy - for me he is head and shoulders above everyone and dont think Spieth would be able to handle it and start chasing drives causing more errors
		
Click to expand...

That maybe the case but I think Spieth will challenge for more that Rory. 

Rory will have too many peaks and troughs whereas Spieth will always be there or thereabouts


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

VVega said:



			For anyone still thinking it's just about playing golf well, guess who said this:

"We are in the entertainment content business with golf as our platform"
		
Click to expand...

Please explain how'd you make Spieths playing more entertaining?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

richy said:



			That maybe the case but I think Spieth will challenge for more that Rory. 

Rory will have too many peaks and troughs whereas Spieth will always be there or thereabouts
		
Click to expand...

I think you are right in regards the regular events - Spieth will win a good number of PGA events - don't see him traveling out of the US beyond Ryder Cup and the Open and he will mop up the Tour Events but think Rory will win more Majors


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you are right in regards the regular events - Spieth will win a good number of PGA events - don't see him traveling out of the US beyond Ryder Cup and the Open and he will mop up the Tour Events but think Rory will win more Majors
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't Spieth won in Australia multiple times?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think you are right in regards the regular events - Spieth will win a good number of PGA events - don't see him traveling out of the US beyond Ryder Cup and the Open and he will mop up the Tour Events but think Rory will win more Majors
		
Click to expand...

Personally hope Rory becomes the greatest player ever, still doesn't make Spieth dull.


----------



## VVega (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Please explain how'd you make Spieths playing more entertaining?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say he wasn't  Personally I find his swearing under hand and talking to the ball entertaining enough  

I was more generally against the point that professional golf is all about being a good athlete - it isn't, according to the very people who run it.


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Personally hope Rory becomes the greatest player ever, still doesn't make Spieth dull.
		
Click to expand...

He won't. He might edge greatest of a generation


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

richy said:



			He won't. He might edge greatest of a generation
		
Click to expand...

Hope Rich, Hope, we can dream &#128515;


----------



## richy (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Hope Rich, Hope, we can dream &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears to me that his weakness is his driving - a good number of times he seems to suffer from the pushes and pulls and because of the way the US courses are set up driving it 40 yards wide doesn't matter because there is no rough - and that's where his recovery and putting bails him out and very well

If him and McIlroy are both at the top of the game in the last round going to the tenth tee then I would put my money on McIlroy - for me he is head and shoulders above everyone and dont think Spieth would be able to handle it and start chasing drives causing more errors
		
Click to expand...

Only time will tell of course, spieth does appear to have done a bit of technical work tightening up a few loose ends over the winter and is hitting it really solid both with the driver and irons. I honestly think he is a better all round player than Rory, Rory on his week is as good as anybody but is very streaky and by the standards of his peers has a relatively poor short game mainly masked by his extraordinary ability tee to green but he can't grind out a score like some guys can his head goes down and he makes excuses ala toothache at the Honda classic lol breaking clubs at British open lol throwing clubs into water lol you won't see spieth doing that sh*t he's a very level headed guy with a huge amount of ability, he knows how to get it done and I think when all is said and done out of the current 'top' players he will be the most prolific in regular tour events and in the majors. He travelled to play in the Australian open etc at the tail end of last year so not sure where your going with that statement.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

richy said:



			Hasn't Spieth won in Australia multiple times?
		
Click to expand...

Yep fair point - was more thinking of not coming over to the UK or ET events where I believe you can't get away with driving it so far offline as much as he does.

He is a bit like Faldo who as a golfer watching him was dull to watch , extremely skillful as a golfer but not someone who you would make sure you tuned in to watch.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Personally hope Rory becomes the greatest player ever, still doesn't make Spieth dull.
		
Click to expand...

Rory won't come close his short game is simply not in the ball park. He can't grind out scores and let's his frustration get the better of him, can certainly see him winning 8or 9 majors but he's not GOAT material, the whole package just isn't there.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Sorry mate, that's not right, they are Golfers first and foremost, people go to watch the best in the world play golf, what is the correct amount of time to play a shot? If you start telling Spieth to play quicker it will impact on his game and who suffers? Everyone imo, we don't want the best in the world hacking courses up just so it speeds up.

You know what you get with certain players and to put Spieth down because he's not as fast as some or smiles as much as Beef is pathetic, I'd imagine Beef would happily swap places with Spieth in an instant, it's a sport not a game show.

As for the comments about Spieth not having the bottle over the last 6 holes with a small lead, get over yourselves &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;, he's boring when destroying fields and bottles it when close, 23 yrs old, 2 Majors, yer right.
		
Click to expand...

He's already choked at 2 Masters when it was tight. He also bottled the Open championship when chasing 3 majors in a row. Yes he can take a field apart over 54 holes and grind it out for a final 18 when he has plenty shots spare but can he do it neck and neck up the last few holes when tight??? I'm not so sure he can just yet.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Val said:



			He's already choked at 2 Masters when it was tight. He also bottled the Open championship when chasing 3 majors in a row. Yes he can take a field apart over 54 holes and grind it out for a final 18 when he has plenty shots spare but can he do it neck and neck up the last few holes when tight??? I'm not so sure he can just yet.
		
Click to expand...

That could be down to age mate, he wasn't the first and he won't be the last, only time will tell, if he'd of won those 3 more Majors the talk would be all about if he'd be the greatest ever player and if he'd break records.
Sometimes I think we can be a bit overly critical when you could argue it's not been as tight at the top for many a year.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 13, 2017)

Val said:



			He's already choked at 2 Masters when it was tight. He also bottled the Open championship when chasing 3 majors in a row. Yes he can take a field apart over 54 holes and grind it out for a final 18 when he has plenty shots spare but can he do it neck and neck up the last few holes when tight??? I'm not so sure he can just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real?  He's 23 won 2 majors 9 pga tour events, down the stretch I'd put money on him outlasting Rory, dj, day all day long because along as he's on the green the guy is a threat you can't say that for them. Last year he simply wasn't swinging the club well and it caught up with him under pressure but i wouldn't say he bottled it he simply wasn't playing as well as he was scoring, I would say Rory has 'bottled' more tournaments than spieth and dj and day certainly have. Where we're these guys at 23, how many tournaments had Rory won at 23?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2017)

Parsaregood said:



			Are you for real?  He's 23 won 2 majors 9 pga tour events, down the stretch I'd put money on him outlasting Rory, dj, day all day long because along as he's on the green the guy is a threat you can't say that for them. Last year he simply wasn't swinging the club well and it caught up with him under pressure but i wouldn't say he bottled it he simply wasn't playing as well as he was scoring, I would say Rory has 'bottled' more tournaments than spieth and dj and day certainly have. Where we're these guys at 23, how many tournaments had Rory won at 23?
		
Click to expand...

Its an opinion - thats all just a different opinion , thats the good thing about this place - everyone has varying opinions on all matter of things and Vals is based on factual evidence.

At 24 Rory had Four majors under his belt and one away from a career grand slam having battled in the back 9 to overcame both Mickleson and Fowler. When Speith does that then ill say he has the bottle to do it when there is pressure from some of the best players in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its an opinion - thats all just a different opinion , thats the good thing about this place - everyone has varying opinions on all matter of things and Vals is based on factual evidence.

At 24 Rory had Four majors under his belt and one away from a career grand slam having battled in the back 9 to overcame both Mickleson and Fowler. When Speith does that then ill say he has the bottle to do it when there is pressure from some of the best players in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Because none of the top players entered when Spieth won his 2 Majors :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Feb 13, 2017)

Parsaregood said:



			Are you for real?  He's 23 won 2 majors 9 pga tour events, down the stretch I'd put money on him outlasting Rory, dj, day all day long because along as he's on the green the guy is a threat you can't say that for them. Last year he simply wasn't swinging the club well and it caught up with him under pressure but i wouldn't say he bottled it he simply wasn't playing as well as he was scoring, I would say Rory has 'bottled' more tournaments than spieth and dj and day certainly have. Where we're these guys at 23, how many tournaments had Rory won at 23?
		
Click to expand...


I agree
For me,  Rory has "choked" more times than Speith.
He's had more than his fair share of losses that should have been wins.
But not many on here have a bad word to say against Rory.

Great on his day
Has no "B" game,  can't win ugly,  only when everything going his way,  and often throws in the towel when it isn't


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2017)

Parsaregood said:



			Are you for real?  He's 23 won 2 majors 9 pga tour events, down the stretch I'd put money on him outlasting Rory, dj, day all day long because along as he's on the green the guy is a threat you can't say that for them. Last year he simply wasn't swinging the club well and it caught up with him under pressure but i wouldn't say he bottled it he simply wasn't playing as well as he was scoring, I would say Rory has 'bottled' more tournaments than spieth and dj and day certainly have. Where we're these guys at 23, how many tournaments had Rory won at 23?
		
Click to expand...

Jordan bottled 2 majors he had his hands on. He also had a share of the lead at the Open with 2 to go and couldn't make the play off. Facts are facts. 

To answer your Rory question, 6 PGA wins inc 2 majors and 3 European Tour wins so very similar to Jordan.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Because none of the top players entered when Spieth won his 2 Majors :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

My point on Jordan is when he's neck and neck he had a tendency to blow it. When he's got spare shots he gets it done.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2017)

moogie said:



			I agree
For me,  Rory has "choked" more times than Speith.
He's had more than his fair share of losses that should have been wins.
But not many on here have a bad word to say against Rory.

Great on his day
Has no "B" game,  can't win ugly,  only when everything going his way,  and often throws in the towel when it isn't
		
Click to expand...

I agree Rory can't win ugly, he needs everything to click. His only ugly win was his second PGA victory when he dug in but from memory it was just the once


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2017)

Val said:



			My point on Jordan is when he's neck and neck he had a tendency to blow it. When he's got spare shots he gets it done.
		
Click to expand...

I get your point mate, I was laughing at him suggesting Spieth would only prove himself to 
him if he wins 2 more majors in a close contest by age 24, matching Rory, as destroying the best in the World to win 2 Majors already isn't proof enough! 
Some pressure on Spieth right there :rofl:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 13, 2017)

Val said:



			He's already choked at 2 Masters when it was tight. He also bottled the Open championship when chasing 3 majors in a row. Yes he can take a field apart over 54 holes and grind it out for a final 18 when he has plenty shots spare but can he do it neck and neck up the last few holes when tight??? I'm not so sure he can just yet.
		
Click to expand...

2013 - Recorded his first win on tour shooting 65 to get into a playoff after starting the day T9 and 4 shots off the lead
2014 - Won Australian Open by 6 shots shooting 63 in the final Round. He started round 4 in a 3-way tie
2015 - Won the Valspar Championship after a 3-way playoff
2015 - Won US Open by a shot having started R4 in a tie for the lead
2015 - Won the John Deere Classic in a playoff (He had a two shot lead after round 3)
2016 - Won the Dean and DeLuca Invitational. He went into the back nine 1 shot back and birdied 6 of the last nine holes to win by 3

I'd say he can close it out when it's tight well enough


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2017)

watching Spieth and *Snedeker* take minutes over each shot and analyse it to death
		
Click to expand...

Spieth, yes. Snedeker, really?


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 14, 2017)

Val said:



			He's already choked at 2 Masters when it was tight. He also bottled the Open championship when chasing 3 majors in a row. Yes he can take a field apart over 54 holes and grind it out for a final 18 when he has plenty shots spare but can he do it neck and neck up the last few holes when tight??? I'm not so sure he can just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Just because he didn't birdie the 18th at St Andrews on one occasion? Not at all convinced a level par round from the 54 hole lead when the winning score that year ended up being -8 which won by 3 is choking. That was his first Masters as well.

Nowhere near as much of a choke artist as say pre 2015 DJ

You can have last years Masters


----------



## richy (Feb 14, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			2013 - Recorded his first win on tour shooting 65 to get into a playoff after starting the day T9 and 4 shots off the lead
2014 - Won Australian Open by 6 shots shooting 63 in the final Round. He started round 4 in a 3-way tie
2015 - Won the Valspar Championship after a 3-way playoff
2015 - Won US Open by a shot having started R4 in a tie for the lead
2015 - Won the John Deere Classic in a playoff (He had a two shot lead after round 3)
2016 - Won the Dean and DeLuca Invitational. He went into the back nine 1 shot back and birdied 6 of the last nine holes to win by 3

I'd say he can close it out when it's tight well enough
		
Click to expand...

That looks like some good, solid factual evidence. 

Let's not forget Rory's absolute worst collapse I can remember at the masters which was so bad they stopped showing him on TV. 
( I'm not having a dig at him, it was just really bad)


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 14, 2017)

Val said:



			My point on Jordan is when he's neck and neck he had a tendency to blow it. When he's got spare shots he gets it done.
		
Click to expand...

He's won 3 playoffs in his career. Hitting bad shots isn't choking, it's hitting bad shots at the wrong time. It happens to everyone. There are a lot of great players on tour and the line between winning and losing is very small.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2017)

Region3 said:



			Spieth, yes. Snedeker, really?
		
Click to expand...

On Sunday he was struggling and was taking forever before addressing the ball - yes when he gets over the ball he pulls the trigger quickly but before that it was painful to watch.

Spieth was playing technically great golf but just not inspiring entertaining golf that makes you stay on the channel 

Some enjoy watching someone play golf like that but for me Speith just is a dull golfer to watch and lacks the wow factor - you dont expect explosions of entertainment from him - Phil , Rory , Garcia , Fowler and Woods in his day you would expect something to happen that would entertain you. Just dont see that with Spieth at the moment. 

But its horses for courses - some will be glued to the telly in admiration of his golf ability

And Rory did collapse spectacularly during the 2011 Masters - blew a big lead in a big way - the very next major he went on and smashed US Open records - he recovered well. Speith blew the Masters as well in spectacular fashion - he hasn't won or really competed at a Major since but is coming into form so will see how he gets on in the Masters to see if he can put it to bed


----------



## richy (Feb 14, 2017)

How good is golf going to be in the coming years with these two battling it out in the majors?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2017)

richy said:



			How good is golf going to be in the coming years with these two battling it out in the majors?
		
Click to expand...

Especially when you throw in DJ, Day and Stenson. :thup:


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 14, 2017)

richy said:



			How good is golf going to be in the coming years with these two battling it out in the majors?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but will be an absolute zzzzzz fest watching it for hours on TV. Wonder how the broadcasters will react as surely it can't be entertainment for anyone but a diehard golf or Speith fan.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 14, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Especially when you throw in DJ, Day and Stenson. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Plus all the new kids like Justin Thomas, John Rahm plus players like Matsuyama, Fitzpatrick, Pieters they'll be some quality competition during the season.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 14, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Maybe, but will be an absolute zzzzzz fest watching it for hours on TV. Wonder how the broadcasters will react as surely it can't be entertainment for anyone but a diehard golf or Speith fan.
		
Click to expand...

Watching Spieth and Rory battle it out? Surely it's just top quality golf from 2 of the best golfers around at the moment.


----------



## richy (Feb 14, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Maybe, but will be an absolute zzzzzz fest watching it for hours on TV. Wonder how the broadcasters will react as surely it can't be entertainment for anyone but a diehard golf or Speith fan.
		
Click to expand...

Spieth has said he's consciously trying to speed up his pace of play.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2017)

richy said:



			Spieth has said he's consciously trying to speed up his pace of play.
		
Click to expand...

He's usually true to his word as well. Seems like a great guy and someone I'd happily follow at this years Open. The next few years look like being fantastic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 14, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Especially when you throw in DJ, Day and Stenson. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep - we could be in for a real treat over the next couple of years both in majors and Ryder Cup 

Also wouldn't discount Phil and Rose etc getting stuck in as well. 

Could be a very healthy position competition wise -just a shame it's across the pond


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 14, 2017)

Never mind JS who is one of the very best out there without no doubt, even his stats are improving from tee to green yet his putting stats a dropping back a bit. He is a proven winner and will continue to win.


Maybe we should be asking is Willet  choker  ? Without doubt.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Feb 14, 2017)

Choker?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Never mind JS who is one of the very best out there without no doubt, even his stats are improving from tee to green yet his putting stats a dropping back a bit. He is a proven winner and will continue to win.


Maybe we should be asking is Willet  chocker ? Without doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Moved onto younger prey have we...&#128533;


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 14, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			He's usually true to his word as well. Seems like a great guy and someone I'd happily follow at this years Open. The next few years look like being fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

Are you going? Going Sat and Sun and would happily watch him close up to see how good a striker of the ball he is.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Are you going? Going Sat and Sun and would happily watch him close up to see how good a striker of the ball he is.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to go Weds/Thurs as I'm flying out to Lanzarote on the Friday mate.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Moved onto younger prey have we...&#128533;
		
Click to expand...

You could always point out that Willet is 1 Major up on Montgomery


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2017)

It's a double-edged sword for them loose of Spieth, Day et al....
There's a shed load of money on the no-one and missing a putt or dumping an approach in theater costs thousands..
So they're going to take time over the shots, ok often too much, but you can understand the thinking.
The downside is that watching, either live or on the box, can get extremely tedious, especially at, for example, the WGC Matchplay event - sometimes only 2 matches on the course, that's when you realise how slow they can be.
It doesn't make good TV and could turn people off watching, leading to a slide down the priority scale...
Not saying it's coming to that but the players have a certain responsibility to "entertain" the public whilst keeping control of their game.
They're not, generally, that compatible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			How is Spieths ability dull? 

I get his personality may be lacking to some or he just annoys some for some reason, but his golfing ability is beyond reproach.

Everytime I've seen him speak he comes across to me as a polite and respectful bloke.
		
Click to expand...


I like Speith and I don't find him dull. I mentioned a few pages ago that I don't find him dull but I appreciate others are quoting Speith and I am talking about dull golfers not doing their job to entertain, hence the connection you've made. I wish he would speed up but he is not as slow as Day and his personality comes across on the course with his chatter with his caddie and the ball. I also agree that off the course he come over really well. I'm happy to defend Speith.


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Just because he didn't birdie the 18th at St Andrews on one occasion? Not at all convinced a level par round from the 54 hole lead when the winning score that year ended up being -8 which won by 3 is choking. That was his first Masters as well.

Nowhere near as much of a choke artist as say pre 2015 DJ

You can have last years Masters
		
Click to expand...

You forget he bogied the 17th too that year. Those 2 holes at St Andrews in level par would have seen him in the play off. Anyones guess if he'd have won or not, academic now though.

I also believe had he been up against anyone in the same scenario other than DJ at the US Open he'd have lost it, he had the lead and blew it on 17 with a double bogey but you can always rely on DJ for a blow up though :rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 14, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			2013 - Recorded his first win on tour shooting 65 to get into a playoff after starting the day T9 and 4 shots off the lead
2014 - Won Australian Open by 6 shots shooting 63 in the final Round. He started round 4 in a 3-way tie
2015 - Won the Valspar Championship after a 3-way playoff
2015 - Won US Open by a shot having started R4 in a tie for the lead
2015 - Won the John Deere Classic in a playoff (He had a two shot lead after round 3)
2016 - Won the Dean and DeLuca Invitational. He went into the back nine 1 shot back and birdied 6 of the last nine holes to win by 3

I'd say he can close it out when it's tight well enough
		
Click to expand...

Well that kind of blows my theory doesnt it :rofl:


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 14, 2017)

Val said:



			You forget he bogied the 17th too that year. Those 2 holes at St Andrews in level par would have seen him in the play off. Anyones guess if he'd have won or not, academic now though.

I also believe had he been up against anyone in the same scenario other than DJ at the US Open he'd have lost it, he had the lead and blew it on 17 with a double bogey but you can always rely on DJ for a blow up though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bogeying one of the hardest if not the hardest hole on the entire open rota which didn't see a single birdie on the Thursday and averaged 4.6+ during the week?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Are you going? Going Sat and Sun and would happily watch him close up to see how good a striker of the ball he is.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that,  he had about 10 security type people around him at Troon last year &#128513;
3 putted right in front of my eyes as well, he's bloody useless that Speith.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2017)

If you want the epitomy of choking look at Monty or Westwood when they had real chances to win majors


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 14, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Bogeying one of the hardest if not the hardest hole on the entire open rota which didn't see a single birdie on the Thursday and averaged 4.6+ during the week?
		
Click to expand...

It was a nightmare that week.  Most where pitch and putt pars.


----------



## drdel (Feb 15, 2017)

$26mill in earnings over his short career - and that's a choker - you're kidding.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

Thought I'd bump this 

Mr wonderful started 2 back but finished outwith the top 10

Choked again?


----------



## the_coach (Apr 15, 2017)

always a tad perplexed by the general bunch of negativity there often is 

Spieth - won the masters - wire to wire - while also tying the scoring record & the 2nd youngest ever to win youngest being Jack - just missed tying the course record (63) by 1

in same year became one of only 6 players ever to win the masters & us open back to back

has finished 2nd twice
11th once
taken part 4 times to date

don't think that too many folks really take on board just how difficult it is to win any tourney now period on the pga tour never mind win a major


----------



## richy (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Thought I'd bump this 

Mr wonderful started 2 back but finished outwith the top 10

Choked again?
		
Click to expand...

He choked the same way Rose did in the playoff.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Thought I'd bump this 

Mr wonderful started 2 back but finished outwith the top 10

Choked again?
		
Click to expand...

Oh please, what is the obsession with this? He didn't win, but then only one player did so does that make everyone who didn't a choker? Frankly I find this whole discussion a little bit sad and really don't see the need to drag it up again.


----------



## snell (Apr 15, 2017)

Digging up a 2 month old thread to spout the same old rubbish....quality!


----------



## mcbroon (Apr 15, 2017)

It's very, very hard to win and the margins between success and failure a time that level are slim.

I wouldn't criticise anyone for losing a few shot lead in a major - if there's one group of players who could overcome a few shot deficit, it's the best players in the world.

Someone said earlier in this thread that they're more worried about Rory. I posted sometime last year that I couldn't see him winning another major the way he's going and I didn't see anything at the Masters to change my mind. 

As you can imagine, that view was not quite ridiculed, but disagreed with pretty strongly, which I completely understand. However, something is not right with Rory. He has forgotten something, or lost something, and he's not the same player he was 2 or 3 years ago. With all the young talent out there and the high number of potential winners, its more difficult to win now. 

In my view he's the best player out there but he doesn't contend enough for a player of his ability. As it stands, I would not be surprised if he never wins another major.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 15, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Oh please, what is the obsession with this? He didn't win, but then only one player did so does that make everyone who didn't a choker? Frankly I find this whole discussion a little bit sad and really don't see the need to drag it up again.
		
Click to expand...

Only one correction Hawkeye - it's not " a little bit sad" it's HUGELY sad and an outrageous slur on a brilliant pro sportsman


----------



## snell (Apr 15, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Oh please, what is the obsession with this? He didn't win, but then only one player did so does that make everyone who didn't a choker? Frankly I find this whole discussion a little bit sad and really don't see the need to drag it up again.
		
Click to expand...

If he was british, then I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be this negativity.


----------



## richy (Apr 15, 2017)

snell said:



			If he was british, then I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be this negativity.
		
Click to expand...

Brits love a plucky loser more than a winner.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 15, 2017)

What is interesting is that it often (in general not just Jordan) seems to depend on the dynamic between the players in each pairing. At the masters Jordan and Rickie both faded disappointingly and neither challenged but Justin and Sergio both played great rounds and fought all the way to the playoff.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe not a choker but is the 2016 masters going to be his,  for want of a better word , defining major moment unless he wins the masters again ?  he could get to 17 majors and ppl wil still say but for 2016 .. 

Will it be what chokes him masters/major wise , & will Rory b masters choked by his episode .. hope not


----------



## mr_g0lfpunk (Apr 15, 2017)

I wouldn't call it a choke, more he had a very bad day around the greens which, with the fine margins at augustus, can happen to any top player. after sergio's pulled tee shot at the 13th I was convinced he was on for a 'choke' but he did brilliantly to come back from that and push rose all the way to the end. however, it could have quite easily gone the other way. 

annoyingly (because I have a strange irrational dislike of jordan) spieth will most definitely be winning majors for a long time to come and it wouldn't surprise me if it's the masters again very soon.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 15, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Only one correction Hawkeye - it's not " a little bit sad" it's HUGELY sad and an outrageous slur on a brilliant pro sportsman
		
Click to expand...

and the award for biggest overreaction in a post goes to....


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

richy said:



			He choked the same way Rose did in the playoff.
		
Click to expand...

No, his was worse :rofl:


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Oh please, what is the obsession with this? He didn't win, but then only one player did so does that make everyone who didn't a choker? Frankly I find this whole discussion a little bit sad and really don't see the need to drag it up again.
		
Click to expand...

It's nothing to do with not winning, I'm merely pointing out his tendency to have a final day blow up.

It's not and obsession, it's an opinion.

I'm not for a minute saying the guy is a bad golfer, he's a fantastic golfer and will win many tournaments and maybe more majors but look at some of his final rounds when we'll in contention.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

snell said:



			Digging up a 2 month old thread to spout the same old rubbish....quality!
		
Click to expand...

It's a year old but that's a for your input


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

snell said:



			If he was british, then I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be this negativity.
		
Click to expand...

There would be more, us Brits really know how to kick our own.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			It's nothing to do with not winning, I'm merely pointing out his tendency to have a final day blow up.

It's not and obsession, it's an opinion.

I'm not for a minute saying the guy is a bad golfer, he's a fantastic golfer and will win many tournaments and maybe more majors but look at some of his final rounds when we'll in contention.
		
Click to expand...

Look back in the thread, I posted plenty of times he came from behind to win, if it's not an obsession, it's a flawed opinion


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Look back in the thread, I posted plenty of times he came from behind to win, if it's not an obsession, it's a flawed opinion
		
Click to expand...

I know you did and I'm sure I acknowledged it when you did with a bit of surprise. 

Maybe calling him a choker is a bit strong but I do believe that more often than not, when it's tight he tends not to get it done. If he had been a good closer he'd have won so much more already.


----------



## drdel (Apr 15, 2017)

Jordan is only a young man and he will come good when he just matures a bit so he can get the best of of his very considerable talent and accept his early success needs cultivation.


----------



## richy (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			I know you did and I'm sure I acknowledged it when you did with a bit of surprise. 

Maybe calling him a choker is a bit strong but I do believe that more often than not, when it's tight he tends not to get it done. If he had been a good closer he'd have won so much more already.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of time to learn. He's only 23.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

richy said:



			Plenty of time to learn. He's only 23.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2017)

He's 23 and has 12 professional wins, 2 of them majors. As has been said before, he is NOT a choker. Keep up the agenda though, I'm sure it makes you feel good every time he fails to win.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He's 23 and has 12 professional wins, 2 of them majors. As has been said before, he is NOT a choker. Keep up the agenda though, I'm sure it makes you feel good every time he fails to win.
		
Click to expand...

Did some one steal your ice cream?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			He's 23 and has 12 professional wins, 2 of them majors. As has been said before, he is NOT a choker. Keep up the agenda though, I'm sure it makes you feel good every time he fails to win.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he's a choker, but, the above doesn't in itself prove it either way. If he's led 25 times on a sunday then it could be argued that 12 wins isnt enough. Although it may be that he's only led on a sunday 7 times in the morning, in which case he'd be a grwt finisher. 

My thought's are that he's the opposite of the usual Rory. In that Tee to green he can have very iffy days and his putting keeps him about, but if the putter goes a little cold, or he's slightly more awry then he will struggle at an event, much like rory often blows chances with a cold putter when the rest of me is solid. Nobody would have predicted the 12th precisely last year, but many had mentioned how well he'd done to even be in contention that weekend, such were his struggles of the tee that weekend.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			Did some one steal your ice cream?
		
Click to expand...

Did Spieth steal yours?


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Did Spieth steal yours?
		
Click to expand...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Did Spieth steal yours?
		
Click to expand...

I don't like ice cream


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 15, 2017)

I prob said it last year but think the same still counts 

I don't see him as a choker but I do think he suffers a bit under pressure at times during the last round , at the moment he seems comfortable when he is leading with no one pushing him but when he has pressured appllied or needs to chase and go for stuff he just seems to go a bit wayward. This years Masters he did superb to get back into the reckoning but then just blew it - and when he does it seems he just talks too much to his caddy and very animated about it as well ( one of the reasons why some I think don't like him ) . But a lot of that is more than likely down to his age and still maturing as a golfer. 

But I also don't think we will see him many more majors , think he will be like a Furyk - will challenge lots but just won't be able to get over the line


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 15, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I prob said it last year but think the same still counts 

I don't see him as a choker but I do think he suffers a bit under pressure at times during the last round , at the moment he seems comfortable when he is leading with no one pushing him but when he has pressured appllied or needs to chase and go for stuff he just seems to go a bit wayward. This years Masters he did superb to get back into the reckoning but then just blew it - and when he does it seems he just talks too much to his caddy and very animated about it as well ( one of the reasons why some I think don't like him ) . But a lot of that is more than likely down to his age and still maturing as a golfer. 

But I also don't think we will see him many more majors , think he will be like a Furyk - will challenge lots but just won't be able to get over the line
		
Click to expand...

you describe a choker..... but he's not a choker....


----------



## snell (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			It's a year old but that's a for your input
		
Click to expand...

Makes it even better then :lol:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 15, 2017)

Val said:



			I know you did and I'm sure I acknowledged it when you did with a bit of surprise. 

Maybe calling him a choker is a bit strong but I do believe that more often than not, when it's tight he tends not to get it done. If he had been a good closer he'd have won so much more already.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think he should close it out more often than not when it's tight? He is not the stand out player of this generation, he is one of many very talented players, all of whom are capable of winning and none of them go on to win more often than not. To single Spieth out and call him a choker (or whatever word you now want to use) is extremely unfair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2017)

Not a choker and he's young and will get into contention in majors many more times. As the Rose v Garcia or Stenson v Mickleson heads to heads show, there can only be one winner so if he does go head to head with someone and come second best doesn't mean he's choked. I'm sure he's still learning how to handle pressure and given time will find a way to get the job done more often not only in majors but in other high ranking events


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 28, 2017)

Thought I'd post on this thread rather than start a new one.

Watching the golf tonight I was troubled. I don't dislike Spieth as a person at all but I have no empathy with him as a player. Just cannot warm to him. I know I'm not alone in this either so why is that? It's not as if he's not a very gifted and talented golfer.

I'd happily see others on the US tour win (Phil, Tiger, Ricky, Bubba etc.) but I never find myself cheering on Jordan.

I feel troubled by my attitude but cannot seem to want to change ir.

Troubled of Berkshire.


----------



## One Planer (May 28, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Thought I'd post on this thread rather than start a new one.

Watching the golf tonight I was troubled. I don't dislike Spieth as a person at all but I have no empathy with him as a player. Just cannot warm to him. I know I'm not alone in this either so why is that? It's not as if he's not a very gifted and talented golfer.

I'd happily see others on the US tour win (Phil, Tiger, Ricky, Bubba etc.) but I never find myself cheering on Justin.

I feel troubled by my attitude but cannot seem to want to change ir.

Troubled of Berkshire.
		
Click to expand...

Justin?

......Or Jordan :smirk:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 28, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Justin?

......Or Jordan :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oops! Edit done. But you know how it is with these Americans whose names start with a J and end in an N :whoo:


----------



## drdel (May 29, 2017)

Bogey free final round yesterday and finished second one; shot off - not too bad for a choker I'd say.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2017)

Doing his best to blow it again tonight.

Hope he composes himself too. As he is getting far to hot under the collar and beating himself before anyone else has chance to.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 25, 2017)

That's one way to avoid using your putter!


----------



## paddyc (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't think so having just holed from the bunker to win play off. I think him losing the Masters last year to Willett affected him, but he's back and will win more majors undoubtedly


----------



## Dasit (Jun 25, 2017)

How many lucky breaks can one man get lmao


A win is a win but he was pretty shoddy today, should have taken this down


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 25, 2017)

Yep a shot from a winner not the shot of a choker that's for sure.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 25, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep a shot from a winner not the shot of a choker that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...


He tried to choke that play off, hit his drive miles left and it bounced off a tree back to the middle of the fairway....

Then he mi***** his 5 iron and it lands 20 yards short of target


None of that goes down in the history book though :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jun 26, 2017)

So the second youngest player to win 10 events on the PGA Tour is still, in some eyes, a choker - I am in utter disbelief at some people.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 26, 2017)

Dasit said:



			He tried to choke that play off, hit his drive miles left and it bounced off a tree back to the middle of the fairway....

Then he mi***** his 5 iron and it lands 20 yards short of target


None of that goes down in the history book though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 A choker would have left the 3rd shot in the bunker but in your case it would have probably been your 5th shot from the bunker.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 26, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So the second youngest player to win 10 events on the PGA Tour is still, in some eyes, a choker - I am in utter disbelief at some people.
		
Click to expand...

This. So dumb. He's a proven winner. Has proven he can win without relying on his putter, which many thought he couldn't, and has now held on to a 54 hole lead to win his 10th PGA Tour title. A choker he is not.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This. So dumb. He's a proven winner. Has proven he can win without relying on his putter, which many thought he couldn't, and has now held on to a 54 hole lead to win his 10th PGA Tour title. A choker he is not.
		
Click to expand...

He has also not really contended since the Masters incident 18 months ago - so whilst he will no doubt keep ticking off the regular PGA events I think in the Majors there will be struggles - there has been enough seen during his comps to suggest there is possibly an issue with at times closing out comps ( doesn't make him a choker though )


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 26, 2017)

He's 23 for godsake, anyone who believes he's a choker needs to get real, he hasn't managed this, he hasn't done that, he needs to prove the other......

Utter crap, I get people not liking him or something about him annoying you, nobody is liked by everybody, but please don't slag off his record or ability, you come across as dumb.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has also not really contended since the Masters incident 18 months ago - so whilst he will no doubt keep ticking off the regular PGA events I think in the Majors there will be struggles - there has been enough seen during his comps to suggest there is possibly an issue with at times closing out comps ( doesn't make him a choker though )
		
Click to expand...


well the way you put it here must be the same for Rory Westwood Day and a whole host of others as non of them have been in contention lately and if they have then they haven't been able to get the job done. Speith has won more than most over the last few years.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jun 26, 2017)

He played terrible last night and yet he still won! All the great players find a way to win, whether it's a good round or an ugly one!


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd LOVE to be able to choke like that out of a bunker!


----------



## richy (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has also not really contended since the Masters incident 18 months ago - so whilst he will no doubt keep ticking off the regular PGA events I think in the Majors there will be struggles - there has been enough seen during his comps to suggest there is possibly an issue with at times closing out comps ( doesn't make him a choker though )
		
Click to expand...

Plenty others have done nothing for 12-18 months in majors too. Means nothing. Golf is hard and the standard is so good. There can be only one winner. 

Spieth is class and will go onto win many more tournaments including majors. I think he'll get to at least 7/8.


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like he is struggling with the putter. Couple of years ago he never looked like missing. If he doesn't putt well can't see him winning too many majors as he is ball striking is not as good as the other top players.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 26, 2017)

richy said:



			Plenty others have done nothing for 12-18 months in majors too. Means nothing. Golf is hard and the standard is so good. There can be only one winner. 

Spieth is class and will go onto win many more tournaments including majors. I think he'll get to at least 7/8.
		
Click to expand...

But the discussion isn't about others it's about Spieth - yes winning a major is hard but I don't think he will win another , he will be another - Love , Couples , Furyk , Kite etc who will have very successful careers on the PGA Tour and he will no doubt win further events but not major imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2017)

Two time major champion aged 23 and numerous tour wins on top. Not bad for a choker. Granted he did his best to lose last night but in a years time when he tees it up all the starter will say is 2017 champion


----------



## richy (Jun 26, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the discussion isn't about others it's about Spieth - yes winning a major is hard but I don't think he will win another , he will be another - Love , Couples , Furyk , Kite etc who will have very successful careers on the PGA Tour and he will no doubt win further events but not major imo.
		
Click to expand...

I know what the discussion is about, is was simply making a comparison. Is that OK by you?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 27, 2017)

Jordan Spieth has successfully converted eight 54-hole leads on the #PGATour over the last 3 seasons - 3 more than anyone else in that span. 

You can't argue with the facts. How many chokers can do that.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 27, 2017)

Choker Speith also won at Pebble Beach in February this year.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 27, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Jordan Spieth has successfully converted eight 54-hole leads on the #PGATour over the last 3 seasons - 3 more than anyone else in that span. 

You can't argue with the facts. How many chokers can do that.
		
Click to expand...

And has only failed to convert 1 36-hole lead, the one at The Masters last year. A choker he most definitely isn't. 1 moment should not define a career.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			And has only failed to convert 1 36-hole lead, the one at The Masters last year. A choker he most definitely isn't. 1 moment should not define a career.
		
Click to expand...

I don't actually think people are calling him a choker regardless of the thread title 

Wasn't there also the issue with the Open in 2016 when he was leading then threw in a double on the 17th and lost the Comp ? 

Right now because it was the last time he had a chance to win a major and it went wrong that will define him until he wins again


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 27, 2017)

2 Majors + 8 PGA Tour wins at the age of 28 would suggest not.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't actually think people are calling him a choker regardless of the thread title 

Wasn't there also the issue with the Open in 2016 when he was leading then threw in a double on the 17th and lost the Comp ? 

Right now because it was the last time he had a chance to win a major and it went wrong that will define him until he wins again
		
Click to expand...

So you don't think he's a choker, but until he wins another major, the last "choke" will define him and, you don't think he'll win another major.

So actually, you are calling him a choker.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't actually think people are calling him a choker regardless of the thread title 

Wasn't there also the issue with the Open in 2016 when he was leading then threw in a double on the 17th and lost the Comp ? 

Right now because it was the last time he had a chance to win a major and it went wrong that will define him until he wins again
		
Click to expand...


So what you are saying is that every player who was leading a major or in contention but failed to will is a nobody until they win a major ??? 

you are wired to the moon, WHAT IS YOUR TAKE ON LEE WESTWOOD THEN ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			So what you are saying is that every player who was leading a major or in contention but failed to will is a nobody until they win a major ??? 

you are wired to the moon, WHAT IS YOUR TAKE ON LEE WESTWOOD THEN ?
		
Click to expand...

Can't recall calling anyone a "nobody" ? 

My take on Westwood is he will have a career that will be missing a big prize because he has failed to get over the line when he has had the chance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			So you don't think he's a choker, but until he wins another major, the last "choke" will define him and, you don't think he'll win another major.

So actually, you are calling him a choker.
		
Click to expand...

QED


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the discussion isn't about others it's about Spieth - yes winning a major is hard but I don't think he will win another , he will be another - Love , Couples , Furyk , Kite etc who will have very successful careers on the PGA Tour and he will no doubt win further events but not major imo.
		
Click to expand...

I'd put money on Spieth to win another major before Rory.


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Jordan Spieth has successfully converted eight 54-hole leads on the #PGATour over the last 3 seasons - 3 more than anyone else in that span. 

You can't argue with the facts. How many chokers can do that.
		
Click to expand...

The thing I like about him is his mental strength and determination. He's much stronger in that department than the likes of Rory, DJ & Day


----------



## GreggerKBR (Jun 27, 2017)

Winners can choke. Chokers can win. It's only us trying to categorise players - it's nothing to do with reality really.

Fact is, under pressure, one way or another Jordan (like anyone) will miss some and will make some.
Somedays his thinking and his game will be on target and some days it won't - but it doesn't mean much to outcomes.
Clearly he's got some bottle though, he hit a few howlers but somehow he gets it done.  TW was like that a bit.

I find him a bit petulant and when things aren't going his way I get tired of the "are you kidding me" stuff.
But I absolutely love watching him - he really get's into his shot, he visualises it, lives and breaths it.
But such passion might be a bit of a burden when it's not going so well.

Even when putting bad he looks like he might hole it.
Going to enjoy watching him in many battles over the next 15+ years!
Hopefully he putts poorly at the Rider Cups though.


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 27, 2017)

I think Spieth is the modern day Jack Nicklaus. He will and does win tournaments ugly. This 'choker' tag is a bit of a weird one anyway. Clearly if a player doesn't win a lot, build that into the odds the bookmaker is offering you.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I'd put money on Spieth to win another major before Rory.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't disagree with that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			I'd put money on Spieth to win another major before Rory.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing for me holding Rory back is his rib injuries which it seems he is starting to get over - he has that Putter in he used in the Fed Ex back as well so it wouldn't surprise me to see him win either the Open or PGA this year - so my money is on Rory


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The only thing for me holding Rory back is his rib injuries which it seems he is starting to get over -* he has that Putter in he used in the Fed Ex back as well* so it wouldn't surprise me to see him win either the Open or PGA this year - so my money is on Rory
		
Click to expand...

he went through 3 putters in 4 rounds at the weekend, putter well sunday but how long does that last especially as there is clearly a desire for him to be using a Spider and based on his interview hes clearly going to be experimenting more


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 27, 2017)

Rory has stated 2 weeks ago he was injury free and had no further issues regarding his ribs but the trouble he has is that he is one of the worst putters out there and I don't see that change anytime soon. Can't see him win any majors anytime soon


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The only thing for me holding Rory back is his rib injuries which it seems he is starting to get over - he has that Putter in he used in the Fed Ex back as well so it wouldn't surprise me to see him win either the Open or PGA this year - so my money is on Rory
		
Click to expand...

Not the only thing. He's a pretty poor putter too and if things aren't going exactly his way he can't seem to grind a win out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

richy said:



			Not the only thing. He's a pretty poor putter too and if things aren't going exactly his way he can't seem to grind a win out.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the Fed Ex last year when he was three behind with three to play and an eagle and birdie jumped him into a playoff which he then won.


----------



## TheJezster (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm not sure Rory wants it enough.  I think he's even said he's bored of golf hasn't he? I'd like him to be in contention again but he just doesn't instil confidence.  Spieth is much more likely to in the major hunt again before Rory in my opinion.


----------



## richy (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apart from the Fed Ex last year when he was three behind with three to play and an eagle and birdie jumped him into a playoff which he then won.
		
Click to expand...

Even a broken clock.......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 27, 2017)

richy said:



			Even a broken clock.......
		
Click to expand...

Ok then there was the US PGA when him and Phil were going at it , or the Open with Fowler chasing him - he has shown he can grind away in the big comps


----------



## Dasit (Jun 27, 2017)

Rory is one the best 3 players in the world even with his putting troubles.

Once he sorts them out he will be winning a lot of tournaments again.


----------



## Jates12 (Jun 27, 2017)

You cant win four majors without being able to put or grind it out in big comps. Rory will be okay, he just needs to iron out the little creases in his game, cause when they are together he is unstoppable. 

Spieth will win one next though, he has got his putting stroke back on track. I wish he was more likable as an athlete, because he seems so robotic to me that i just dont find myself rooting for him like I do some others.


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 27, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The only thing for me holding Rory back is his rib injuries which it seems he is starting to get over - he has that Putter in he used in the Fed Ex back as well so it wouldn't surprise me to see him win either the Open or PGA this year - so my money is on Rory
		
Click to expand...

The thing that holds Rory back - imo - is his head. Yes, he won the Fed Ex last year but if he hadn't holed out from the fairway, which let's face it required a chunk of luck, then he'd have fallen short, I think.

He doesn't seem able to make it happen when it's not going his way. When he's on, he's formidable, but he's not a grinder. And that comes down to attitude, for me.

There are too many good players, playing well regularly, to rely on having a hot week.


----------



## Dasit (Jun 27, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			The thing that holds Spieth back - imo - is his head. Yes, he won the Traveller's last week but if he hadn't holed out from the sand, which let's face it required a chunk of luck, then he'd have fallen short, I think.

He doesn't seem able to make it happen when it's not going his way. When he's on, he's formidable, but he's not a grinder. And that comes down to attitude, for me.

There are too many good players, playing well regularly, to rely on having a hot week.
		
Click to expand...

Does that apply to?


----------



## mcbroon (Jun 27, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Does that apply to?
		
Click to expand...

Fair comeback. There are a lot of similarities. But I still say no &#128521;  

There's a difference in attitude between Spieth and McIlroy, at least as far as i can see. If i had to bet on one of them grinding out a win, it wouldn't be Rory. 

Dunno how you measure it, don't know if it can be backed up by stats.  Just an opinion. Something is missing with Rory and until he gets it back, i can't see him winning another major.


----------



## hovis (Jun 27, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			Fair comeback. There are a lot of similarities. But I still say no &#128521;  

There's a difference in attitude between Spieth and McIlroy, at least as far as i can see. If i had to bet on one of them grinding out a win, it wouldn't be Rory. 

Dunno how you measure it, don't know if it can be backed up by stats.  Just an opinion. Something is missing with Rory and until he gets it back, i can't see him winning another major.
		
Click to expand...

I've always thought rory does better when he has to come back from behind.  speith seems to play better when he has a good lead.  Just. my opinion of course


----------



## Yant (Jun 27, 2017)

His putting was so good last year and the year before, he could get away with poor shots as he would hole just about everything he hit with the flat stick.

That's changed and his driving has got worse.  Looks like he might've turned a corner though, so good for him!


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 27, 2017)

I just want to see a Major very soon, where DJ/McIlroy and Spieth go head-to-head. You can throw Day in if you like as well and Matsuyama!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2017)

Obviously they all want to win and we all have our favourites, just don't get the who'll win the next major from Rory v Jordan, both young enough and good enough to win plenty more.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 27, 2017)

Speith at 23 as 2 majors,a 2nd & 4th to his name already. 
He's going to win more majors.


----------



## Crow (Jun 27, 2017)

I know the definitive answer to this question but I refuse to get involved.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 27, 2017)

Steve Bamford said:



			I just want to see a Major very soon, where DJ/McIlroy and Spieth go head-to-head. You can throw Day in if you like as well and Matsuyama!
		
Click to expand...

Let's leave Day out of the equation. I only have a few hours I can spare to watch the golf and so I need them to be on time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Speith at 23 as 2 majors,a 2nd & 4th to his name already. 
He's going to win more majors.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. However there seems to be a current trend for first time winners which shows that the standard of world golf is rising and that the gap between the very top players is closing


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jun 28, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree. However there seems to be a current trend for first time winners which shows that the standard of world golf is rising and that the gap between the very top players is closing
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this 100%


----------



## shortgame (Jul 23, 2017)

Bump &#128515;


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 23, 2017)

2 holes to find out.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

assuming he wins this will be the 7th time hes led after 36 holes and the 6th time hes, won, obviously 2 bad swings at the masters make up up the 7th


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Win or lose, he choked today. Good news for him is he still had time to get it back together and he did that brilliantly.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Win or lose, he choked today. Good news for him is he still had time to get it back together and he did that brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

really? if thats choking i wish i choked everytime i played badly

mentally stronger than anyone else in the game so clearly on todays evidence


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Win or lose, he choked today. Good news for him is he still had time to get it back together and he did that brilliantly.
		
Click to expand...

So he choked and didn't choke in the same round?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

fundy said:



			really? if thats choking i wish i choked everytime i played badly

mentally stronger than anyone else in the game so clearly on todays evidence
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he got over it and turned it round brilliantly but this should have been a formality the form he's been in and he just wasn't on it when they teed off.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			So he choked and didn't choke in the same round?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Obviously his caddy's a dab hand at the Heimlich Maneuver...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Don't see it. A bottler can't go from 4 over to one under in the space 4 holes coming down the stretch at a major.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

5 under through 4 after putting himself under pressure. 
Definitely not a choker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Don't see it. A bottler can't go from 4 over to one under in the space 4 holes coming down the stretch at a major.
		
Click to expand...

Can see where Kaz is coming from - at one stage he was 11 under 3 ahead - then was 3 over within a couple of holes from just poor shots so maybe that could be the initial choke but then recovered superbly ?


----------



## Val (Jul 23, 2017)

Whatever was making him choke he well and truly spat it out today, unbelievable golf after that bogey.


----------



## Dasit (Jul 23, 2017)

Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on


----------



## Region3 (Jul 23, 2017)

I think bad shots get mistaken for choking far too often.

Missing badly right is his bad shot. Everyone who's watched him over the last couple of years knows that. It happens quite often, even with no pressure, so how can it be choking?

Choking to me is missing greens from inside 150, 3 putting from nowhere or making crazy decisions.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on
		
Click to expand...

6 wins out of 7 from when leading after 36 holes tends to disagree with you!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2017)

He hit a bad shot on 13, really bad, but his comeback proves without doubt he isn't a choker. That run of holes from 14-17 is ATG performance in a Major type stuff, unreal. He's incredible. 23 years old, 14 professional wins with 3 majors. He could end his career as one of THE great players.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

Region3 said:



			I think bad shots get mistaken for choking far too often.

Missing badly right is his bad shot. Everyone who's watched him over the last couple of years knows that. It happens quite often, even with no pressure, so how can it be choking?

Choking to me is missing greens from inside 150, 3 putting from nowhere or making crazy decisions.
		
Click to expand...

I was golfing so didn't see any of the front nine, just made the assumption based on the surprising scoring in contrast to his first three rounds. Lots of mental strength to bounce back from the driving range onwards.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was golfing so didn't see any of the front nine, just made the assumption based on the surprising scoring in contrast to his first three rounds. Lots of mental strength to bounce back from the driving range onwards.
		
Click to expand...

You know what they say about assuming anything.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on
		
Click to expand...

Eh! He was the front runner. He led from day 1, tied 1st after 1 round, leader on own on days 2 & 3, won event, I think you're letting a few bad holes cloud your judgement.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on
		
Click to expand...

This is a joke post, right?


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			This is a joke post, right?
		
Click to expand...

pretty much a joke thread from the start


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Spieth isn't a front runner.

He couldn't do it on the final day while leading


Soon as he was behind he was able to turn it on
		
Click to expand...


Total tool
Or should I say troll

You've been at it for 4 days
Just let it go
He won
The best man won

Jordan Speith
*THE CHAMPION GOLFER OF THE YEAR*


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can see where Kaz is coming from - at one stage he was 11 under 3 ahead - then was 3 over within a couple of holes from just poor shots so maybe that could be the initial choke but then recovered superbly ?
		
Click to expand...

You've stated on this thread you didn't think he'd win another Major and Rory would win another before him, finally he'll be defined as a choker until he wins another Major.

Well, come on, Is Jordan Spieth a choker in YOUR opinion?


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As for choking - I agree with whoever it says that when it comes down to the final 6 holes and he is neck and neck with someone I wouldn't put money on him but he can close out a big lead
		
Click to expand...

I'll just leave this here


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can see where Kaz is coming from - at one stage he was 11 under 3 ahead - then was 3 over within a couple of holes from just poor shots so maybe that could be the initial choke but then recovered superbly ?
		
Click to expand...

Or he just hit bad shots, it happens.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Or he just hit bad shots, it happens.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but I was surprised when I caught up with it. This is a guy who played brilliantly all week, only made four bogeys in 3 rounds and then suddenly bogeys 3 of the first 4 in the final round?

Call it a choke, a wobble, a nervy start or whatever but it seems unlikely it was just bad shots. That said, of course, his mental strength from the 13th onwards was outstanding and that's what's important. If he did have an issue he overcame it in style! A well-deserved win


----------



## chrisd (Jul 23, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Maybe but I was surprised when I caught up with it. This is a guy who played brilliantly all week, only made four bogeys in 3 rounds and then suddenly bogeys 3 of the first 4 in the final round?

Call it a choke, a wobble, a nervy start or whatever but it seems unlikely it was just bad shots. That said, of course, his mental strength from the 13th onwards was outstanding and that's what's important. If he did have an issue he overcame it in style! A well-deserved win 

Click to expand...

In his interview he said that he got worried he was going to blow it like at the Masters, I guess we've all been nervous at times playing sport


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2017)

chrisd said:



			In his interview he said that he got worried he was going to blow it like at the Masters, I guess we've all been nervous at times playing sport
		
Click to expand...

Only natural and fair play to him getting through it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Many out there would love to be a choker and champion golfer of the year. Multi major winner and highly likely to go on and win more. Definitely not a choker for me. I can see him becoming a grand slam champion before McIlroy


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I prob said it last year but think the same still counts 

I don't see him as a choker but I do think he suffers a bit under pressure at times during the last round , at the moment he seems comfortable when he is leading with no one pushing him but when he has pressured appllied or needs to chase and go for stuff he just seems to go a bit wayward. This years Masters he did superb to get back into the reckoning but then just blew it - and when he does it seems he just talks too much to his caddy and very animated about it as well ( one of the reasons why some I think don't like him ) . But a lot of that is more than likely down to his age and still maturing as a golfer. 

But I also don't think we will see him many more majors , think he will be like a Furyk - will challenge lots but just won't be able to get over the line
		
Click to expand...

This is a good one


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the discussion isn't about others it's about Spieth - yes winning a major is hard but I don't think he will win another , he will be another - Love , Couples , Furyk , Kite etc who will have very successful careers on the PGA Tour and he will no doubt win further events but not major imo.
		
Click to expand...

Another beauty


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

Some Gems there for sure &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

moogie said:



			Some Gems there for sure &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...


Yep a few quotes there that he might want to forget so I guess he will give the thead a wide berth and select another one to have his say on.


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 23, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Yep a few quotes there that he might want to forget so I guess he will give the thead a wide berth and select another one to have his say on.
		
Click to expand...

We should be so lucky.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You sad sad sad individual - how old are you ? You have gone searching through the thread to highlight just my posts. Dont think you can get much sadder than that. Clear trolling , as are the the small minded followers posting afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

With respect, you, me and many others have all done the same to try and prove a point. Probably not big or clever but not sure you can claim any moral high ground.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You sad sad sad individual - how old are you ? You have gone searching through the thread to highlight just my posts. Dont think you can get much sadder than that. Clear trolling , as are the the small minded followers posting afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: diddums 

It's just a laugh Phil, no need to take it to heart and throw a strop. I mean how old are you?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You sad sad sad individual - how old are you ? You have gone searching through the thread to highlight just my posts. Dont think you can get much sadder than that. Clear trolling , as are the the small minded followers posting afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Pil but you keep drumming things on here and when it doesn't go your way you play the victims card, grow up or stop battering on and stop complaining when people prove you wrong.


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With respect, you, me and many others have all done the same to try and prove a point. Probably not big or clever but not sure you can claim any moral high ground.
		
Click to expand...

He loves to dish it but clearly can't take it


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Sorry Pil but you keep drumming things on here and when it doesn't go your way you play the victims card, grow up or stop battering on and stop complaining when people prove you wrong.
		
Click to expand...

He should be used to it by now. He really does need thicker skin


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			He should be used to it by now. He really does need thicker skin
		
Click to expand...

He just doesn't like to be proved wrong but it happens a lot......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Phil you really do need to stop accusing others of trolling. 
You are constantly looking for an argument on anything & everything. 

And we all know that when Speith looked like blowing it you was getting all excited about posting your smug :whoo::whoo: post. 

If someone wants to criticise Rory,Westwood or Poulter they can do,it as nothing to do with you. 

Are you still limited to the amount of posts you can make due to trying to make the forum all about you?


----------



## richy (Jul 23, 2017)

Why have you deleted your post Phil?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			Why have you deleted your post Phil?
		
Click to expand...


well spotted but will we ever know why ?


----------



## hovis (Jul 23, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			With respect, you, me and many others have all done the same to try and prove a point. Probably not big or clever but not sure you can claim any moral high ground.
		
Click to expand...

i cant believe he pulled you for bringing up info on an old post to support your argument when he is the king of this on an epic scale.  then deleted his post!!! &#128512;


----------



## moogie (Jul 23, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			well spotted but will we ever know why ?
		
Click to expand...



Probably just realised how hypocritical it was....??

Possibly the most opinionated member of the forum
King of quotes 
King of cut and paste
King of Google

Having the audacity to condemn somebody for using past quotes against somebody and accuse them of trolling




That's just my opinion
But could be completely wrong.......


----------



## hovis (Jul 23, 2017)

moogie said:



			Probably just realised how hypocritical it was....??

Possibly the most opinionated member of the forum
King of quotes 
King of cut and paste
King of Google

Having the audacity to condemn somebody for using past quotes against somebody and accuse them of trolling




That's just my opinion
But could be completely wrong.......
		
Click to expand...

spot on


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

richy said:



			This is a good one
		
Click to expand...

To be fair to Phil. The first part of this post sums up exactly what happened to Spieth today... however, he sorted himself out and finished incredibly!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 23, 2017)

Just as a comparison..
Since Rory won his last Major (PGA 2014) the stats go like this (Majors)

Jordan - P11 W x 3, 2nd x 2, 4th x 1, M/C x 0
Rory ' P10 W x 0, 4th x 2, 5th x 1, Top 10 x 2 M/C x 3

With the influx of "new" talent capable of winning Majors, Rory has a lot to do to win more - the longer he goes without another, the harder it will be to get over the line again.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Rory doesn't look too far away from putting 4 good rounds together. 
I can see him winning another major in the next year.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

hovis said:



			spot on
		
Click to expand...


Nail on the head


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 23, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rory doesn't look too far away from putting 4 good rounds together. 
I can see him winning another major in the next year.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, having panned Rory here (and on other threads), today was the first time I've seen him for a while where he looked like 'old' Rory. Hope he wins the PGA - he loves Quail Hollow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			Yeah, having panned Rory here (and on other threads), today was the first time I've seen him for a while where he looked like 'old' Rory. Hope he wins the PGA - he loves Quail Hollow.
		
Click to expand...

He's still the best to watch when he's on it. 
Yeah I'd like to see him win the PGA. 
Tbf he did well to make the cut after his first 9 holes. 
He just needs something to click.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 23, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			To be fair to Phil. The first part of this post sums up exactly what happened to Spieth today... however, he sorted himself out and finished incredibly!!
		
Click to expand...

Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Is this a confession From the Great Pill, well I hope you learn from this and stop ranting and trying to prove/convince everyone that what you say is fact as clearly you are not always right (most times your wrong to be fair) but hey ho fair play to you it must have taken a lot for you to admit you were wrong .


----------



## MendieGK (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:
		
Click to expand...

awesome! So good down there


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The old fan club again hey phil &#128563;
Why always you?

As anyone actually said that Rory wont win another major??

Maybe someone just decided to read the thread again as oppose to searching it out &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 23, 2017)

Definately not a choker and to suggest this is a little peculiar. Winning majors and particularly the Open Championship with it's history appears quite tricky. Dealing with nerves is part of the game and he took longer than he would have liked to wrestle it into submission - to do so in that manner and be able to dig that deep into reserves of self belief is a rare and wondrous thing to see.


----------



## richy (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, just maybe it was fun to read through the thread again and see some comments of someone who is so opinionated. Someone who constantly regurgitates old quotes from people if they've ever been wrong about something just so he can prove he was right in some way. Someone who never lets things lie and always has to have the last word and is an expert on everything. 

Well you know what you were wrong. Big time and it was there in black and white. 

I wondered if you'd laugh it off and be a good sport about it but you did exactly what I thought you would. Throw your toys like a big kid proving you can't handle it when someone shows you how incredibly wrong you were. 

You deleted you post but not before people quoted you. So why did you remove it?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 24, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems I have a little fan club , some are the obvious trolls on here , some under the radar and of course tommy appears 

Yep the first part of the post that someone took time and effort to search for was clearly what happens to Speith today during the early part of his round and it has indeed happened before but his recovery was just superb - incredible to come back from that so the part about me not thinking he would win another major was clearly proved wrong - not the first time and won't be the last time. I expect it's happened to all on here - just not everyone is that sad to go through the posts on here to show where people predictions get proved wrong . Im pretty sure at one stage every single person on here has made a prediction that's turned out to be wrong. I'm sure when McIlroy wins more majors it will prove a few wrong on here. Anyway I'm glad I didn't call Spieth a choker - imagine how the tribe would have reacted then :rofl: 

Ps - my mate is looking to join Burnham as Country member so might see you down then a few times :thup:
		
Click to expand...

infamy...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 24, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			To be fair to Phil. The first part of this post sums up exactly what happened to Spieth today... however, he sorted himself out and finished incredibly!!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly as you saw from his response to you, rather than backing up when he is right or showing some humility when he's wrong he prefers to call people trolls and a tribe.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 24, 2017)

In answer to the actual question I think he showed he is human. He was under pressure, he felt it, it affected him but he responded and won through. Hugely impressive. 

I don't understand the dislike for Speith. He is a belting player, shows emotion, seems like a genuinely decent bloke. If you had a daughter and she brought him home you would be very happy, forget the millions of course


----------



## DaveR (Jul 24, 2017)

I haven't been on this forum very long but it has become abundantly clear how pathetic and childish some of you are. Continually trying to point score and get one over on each other, call yourselves adults? Same old faces every time. Grow up you bunch of children before you completely ruin what appears to be a good forum!


----------



## User62651 (Jul 24, 2017)

DaveR said:



			I haven't been on this forum very long but it has become abundantly clear how pathetic and childish some of you are. Continually trying to point score and get one over on each other, call yourselves adults? Same old faces every time. Grow up you bunch of children before you completely ruin what appears to be a good forum!
		
Click to expand...

If you voice an opinion someone will disagree, such is life. Forum is still good even with all the bickering, don't expect that to change. 

Didn't someone clever once determine communication is only 7% verbal. Very easy to take things written not quite as how they are intended to come across.


----------



## brendy (Jul 24, 2017)

It seems Mr Speith is only human and makes mistakes, but its also clear he has the heart of a lion (like him or hate him he has to be given that). Any more bitching at each other, please feel free to pm each other mobile numbers and do it off the forum.
Thread closed.


----------

